# Linux Game Server Web Interface [ Pterodactyl ]



## siiNCeyy (29. Mai 2022)

Heyho

Ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht, weil ich oft gefragt werde wie man das Panel denn richtig installiert, denn viele Leute haben trotz einfacher Anleitung Probleme.

Ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht und ein Tutorial Video gemacht und hoffe es hilft eventuell

Falls fragen dazu sind gerne hier im Thread Fragen oder einfach im Discord Adden ( siiNCey#8841 )

Eine Textanleitung verfasse ich dann auch noch

Link zum Video -> HIER!

Wünsche allen noch einen schönen Sonntag

mfg


----------

